# Impossible Pie



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am wondering about this Impossible pie, has anybody still got the recipe? I did have it but my computer crashed few years back and I lost quite a lot of my "stuff" from the past. Would appreciate this so much as I used to make it for my family many moons ago. Thanx in anticipation Geraldine UK. :sm24:


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you talking about the one on the bisquick box.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have several recipes. Which one are you looking for.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember this recipe and made it often. I'd like to have it too. As I recall it was a Weight Watchers recipe.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

If it is a Weight Watchers recipe I'd love to have it.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I used to make this in the 70’s amd think I can find the recipe.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I used to make this in the 70’s amd think I can find the recipe. Yes on the Bisquik box.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Impossible Pumpkin Pie:
3/4 c sugar
1/2 c Bisquick
1 can evaporated milk
2 eggs
1 16 oz can pumpkin
2 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
2 tsp vanilla
Beat all ingredients until smooth (1 minute in blender or 2 min with hand mixer). Pour into 9" greased pie plate, bake 50-55 min in 350 degree oven.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

You can also make any kind of savory Impossible Pie. Proportions are 1 egg to 1/4 c. Bisquick and 1/2 c. milk. (Usually 3 eggs, 3/4 c. mix and 1 1/2 c. milk or 4 eggs, 1 c. mix, and 2 cups milk.) Blend 1 minute in blender or 2 minutes with a hand mixer. Pour over chopped meat, shredded cheese a/o sauteed or steamed vegetables in a greased pie plate. Bake at 400 degrees for 30-40 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting.
I like to make my own "Bisquick".


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.loversrecipes.com/impossible-coconut-custard-pie/?utm_campaign=yummly&utm_medium=yummly&utm_source=yummly

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/ee3632nt/impossible-custard-pie.html


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

If you Google impossible pie you will get sweet and savoury ones and none use bisquick whatever that is. I make the savoury one all the time using leftover vege plus bacon and it goes down very well with all the family. ????


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Geraldine04 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am wondering about this Impossible pie, has anybody still got the recipe? I did have it but my computer crashed few years back and I lost quite a lot of my "stuff" from the past. Would apprecia
> 
> te this so much as I used to make it for my family many moons ago. Thanx in anticipation Geraldine UK. :sm24:


IMPOSSIBLE BUTTERMILK PIE

1 1/2cupswhite sugar
1c. buttermilk (OR 1 c milk + 1 Tbsp, vinegar)
1/2c. baking mix
1/2 c. melted butter OR margarine
1 tsp. vanilla
2 lrge eggs

Combine in blender (or beat VERY WELL by hand)Pour into a 9"pieplate. Bake at 350°about30 mins. Cool before cutting.
)


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

tortie said:


> If you Google impossible pie you will get sweet and savoury ones and none use bisquick whatever that is. I make the savoury one all the time using leftover vege plus bacon and it goes down very well with all the family. ????


Bisquick is a brand of baking mix. Use it all the time in the US


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

IMPOSSIBLE PIE ~ This has a coconut vanilla taste like a coconut cream pie
All the ingredients are mixed together and poured into a pie tin, but when it cooks it forms its own crust with filling.
2 cups milk
1 cup shredded coconut
4 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ cup all purpose flour
8 tablespoon butter
¾ cup sugar
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg
Place milk, coconut, eggs, vanilla, flour, butter and sugar in blender.
Mix well.
Pour in greased, floured pie plate.
Sprinkle nutmeg on top.
Bake at 350 F for 45 minutes.

IMPOSSIBLE PIE ~ This pie bakes a crust and topping all in one! ~ knittingneedles on KP
3 eggs
¼ cup melted butter
½ cup self-raising flour
1¾ cup sugar (used 1/3 less)
1½ cup milk
2 cups sweeten coconut (shredded or flaked)
1 teaspoon vanilla
pinch salt
Preheat oven 350 F.
Beat eggs with cooled melted butter.
Blend in flour, sugar, add milk, coconut, vanilla, and salt.
Pour into greased pie plate.
Bake 40 to 50 minutes until golden brown.
Let cool before serving.

IMPOSSIBLE PIE
4 eggs
2 oz margarine
7 oz sugar
2 oz self raising flour
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon baking powder
16 fl oz milk (or half water and half milk)
3 oz dessicated coconut
1 teaspoon vanilla essence
Preheat oven at 160 C or gas mark 2/3.
Grease a 10" pie dish.
Place all ingredients in the blender or bowl, mix thoroughly.
Pour into the dish and bake for about 1 hour.
Let it cool and serve and enjoy!!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

If any of you KPers are interested..here`s a recipe for low fat baking mix:4 1/2cupsallpurpose flour
1/4 cup + 2Tbsps Canola Oil
1/2Tbsp salt
2Tbsps. Baking powder
1 c. non-fat dry milk powder
Combine all and store in asealed container in a coolplace. (Istore mine in my freezer)


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks mairmie for the recipe. That would make it quite a bit more inexpensive than ready made.
Years ago Betty Crocker published a Bisquick cook book that has all the Impossible pies in it.

https://www.amazon.com/Crockers-Bisquick-Cookbook-Crocker-Editors/dp/0764561561/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1525113496&sr=1-5&k

https://www.amazon.com/Betty-Crocker-Bisquick-Impossibly-Easy/dp/0764559176/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1525113496&sr=1-1&keywor

I have the first one, it has a lot of quick and easy recipes.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Jiggs said:


> Thanks mairmie for the recipe. That would make it quite a bit more inexpensive than ready made.
> Years ago Betty Crocker published a Bisquick cook book that has all the Impossible pies in it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Crockers-Bisquick-Cookbook-Crocker-Editors/dp/0764561561/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1525113496&sr=1-5&k
> ...


...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Whenever I`ve found a recipe using Bisquick(or its equivalent product) I`ve copied it in a small recipe book.It`s become quite a large collection...many really good ones
It`s amazing what you can make with it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Impossible Cheeseburger Pie...Prep time 13 min. Bake time 25 min. 

1 lb. ground beef-1 cp. chpd. onion-1/2 tsp. sale-1 cp. shredded cheese (Cheddar)-1/2 cp. Bisquick Original baking mix..(should be next to flour in grocery store)- 1 cp. milk-2 eggs...
Heat Oven to 400o, grease 9" pie plate...Cook ground beef and onion until beef is browned..drain off excess fat. Stir in salt. Spread in pie plate and sprinkle with cheese. 
Stir remain ingredients with fork until blended. Pour into pie plate. Bake for 25 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Makes 6 servings..Note: High Altitude bake 30-35 min. Serve with a salad...or vegetable on the side..

Easy Chicken Pot Pie...prep time 16 min. Bake time..30 min..
1 2/3 cps. frozen mixed vegetables thawed-1 cp cut up cooked chicken-1 can (10 3/4 oz. ) condensed cream of chicken soup- 1cp. Bisquick Original baking mix- 1/2 cp. milk- 1 egg. 
Heat oven to 400o- Mix vegetables, chicken and soup in greased 9" pie plate.
Stir remaining ingredients with fork until blended. Pour into pie plate. Bake 30 min. or until golden brown. Makes 6 servings..High Altitude note: Heat oven to 425o...Enjoy!

"Sloppy Joe Bake"....Prep time 11 min.- Bake time 25 min.
1 lb. ground beef-1 cp. chpd. onion-1 can (15oz) tomato sauce, 1/2 cp. ketchup, 1/2 cp. packed brown sugar-2 tsp. mustard-1 1/2 cps. Bisquick Original baking mix-1 cp. milk-2 eggs-2 tbsp. sesame seed opt. 
Heat oven to 400o-Cook ground beef and onion in 10" skillet until beef is browned; drain. Stir in tomato sauce, ketchup, brown sugar, and mustard. Heat to boiling. Spoon into ungreased 13x9x2" pan.
Stir baking mix, milk and eggs with fork until blended. Carefully pour over beef mixture. Spring with Sesame seed (if desired). 
Bake 20-25 minutes or unti light golden brown. Makes 10 Servings...High Altitude No Changes...


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this subject up. I had totally forgotten about those pies. Haven't made/eaten one in years and years. Now I will have to make one for a nice change.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Impossible rhubarb pie
3 cups chopped rhubarb
4 eggs
1/2 cup bisque ( I also make my own)
3 T melted butter
1/4 t salt
1 1/2 cup white sugar
1 t vanilla
1 cup milk
Place rhubarb in 10" pie plate (greased)
Blend ingredients for 3 minutes.
Pour over rhubarb. let set for a few minutes before baking. Bake at 375 degrees for 40-45 minutes


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Gonna save all of these!!!


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Thanx for being so quick with recipe...I look forward to giving this a whirl today, again thank you very much Geraldine UK. :sm24:


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Hey this is the recipe I was after! Thank you so much for reply. I did have it but had computer crash and lost quite a lot of my recipes. I also had it on the back of my kitchen cupboard (sellotaped to the inside door but this too disappeared!). I look forward to making this sometime today. Geraldine UK. :sm24:


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

If you Google "bisquick recipes" they list all of their "impossible recipes" plus many more hope this helps !


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

My kids loved the bisquick impossible taco pie. I tried the impossible pumpkin pie, but didn't care for it, we love the traditional pumpkin pie recipe on the libby canned pumpkin. I have a Betty Crocker booklet that has recipes for taco, cheeseburger, spinach and feta, bacon and Turkey club for savory pies. Pumpkin and French apple for sweet. I would be more than happy to share whatever you want. Imagine they are all on the betty Crocker website and that might be quicker and have more variety


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I just happened to have bought a copy of the second link last evening at my library's annual book sale. It is a collection of the Bisquick Impossible Pies. Talk about timing.


----------

